

Lunch with the FT: Bill Gates - igravious
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/67672314-e2e0-11df-9735-00144feabdc0.html

======
starpilot
Did anyone else notice the $10 coke?

~~~
igravious
$10 for a diet-coke. I noticed that all right. The cheese-burger wasn't the
cheapest burger in the world either :) I thought the exchange at the end was
nice. I really like this side of Bill Gates, kind of self-deprecating. His TED
Talk where he let mosquitoes out into the auditorium and half-joked that he
was pretty sure they weren't malaria carrying ones was an eye-opener as well.
This article didn't tell me much that was new but I was surprised to learn
about how much he worked and little he vacationed at the start of Microsoft.
Credit where it is due.

